# Relocating to Monterrey - where to live????



## Nozzel (Sep 17, 2014)

Hi,

I am relocating from the UK to Monterrey in 10 weeks time as a result of a work placement. The duration of the placement will be 12 months. 

I need to get an understanding of where I should be looking to live. I would be looking to rent a 2 bed apartment as a minumum and Id be happy to pay up to £800 (17500mnx) per month rent.

I am a 31 year old male and would say I am an out going person who loves keeping fit, eating out, nights out, socialising etc etc.

Any help would be appreciated to get me started.

thanks,

Ryan


----------



## sandcruiser (Sep 8, 2014)

the only neighborhood that I've been to, really, is San Pedro Garza Garcia. 

I understand it to be the "ritziest" and also safest area in Monterrey. In the several days that I spent there, I was favorably impressed with the restaurant selection. It also offers good access to the mountains with which I was very impressed. Chipinque Park is beautiful and offers easy access to hiking/mountain biking, and an exercise course. 

Prices tend to be higher in San Pedro Garza Garcia, from what I have heard. But I confess that I haven't looked at other locations, so I don't have much to compare.


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

I lived in Monterrey for 2 years, but on the other side of the "river" in Colinas de San Jeronimo. It was ok, but San Pedro is closer to everything a 12 month expat would want to be close to, its safe, and the Chipinque park is really good for hiking, biking (if you like hills and switchbacks), shopping, dining, and socializing.

You can find a good apartment in a new building in Valle Oriente or closer to San Pedro for 17-20,000 MXN.


----------



## miaux (Jul 16, 2014)

As everyone said, San Pedro would be the best fit for you, and with that budget, you can easily get one of the newest buildings equiped with pool, gyms, etc. I worked for a German company, and europeans tended to like more the San Jeronimo area, or even Carretera Nacional, but its all personal preferences... 

Me being from Monterrey, you need to take in consideration one thing: traffic. If you want to live in San Pedro and work in Apodaca, you will make easily 1 hr of traffic ( without accidents or floods or construction works...). 

If you want to have an idea on rental prices, go to Avisos de Ocasión ( the local newspaper its called "El Norte") and you can check what you can get on your pricerange. Its all in spanish, but just go to "Bienes Raices" then "Renta" and then its quite an easy spanish to navigate. 

If you need more info on Monterrey, pm me ( even though I dont live there anymore),


----------

